

Review of RStudio (new IDE for R) - dmlorenzetti
http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2011/03/rstudio_first_impression.html

======
dmlorenzetti
IDE announcement generated enthusiasm on HN a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271511>

------
fluidcruft
Isn't R GPLv2? Isn't that incompatible with AGPLv3?

~~~
hakl
I don't know anything about the details, but apparently it's mostly GPLv2 or
later: <https://svn.r-project.org/R/trunk/doc/COPYRIGHTS>

~~~
fluidcruft
Well, I'll be. That certainly paints a different picture than what's stated in
<http://www.r-project.org/Licenses/>

Thanks!

------
atgm
This is confusing because R-Studio (with a hyphen) is also a file recovery
utility...

